# Attack by a female or fin rot?



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I posted this before in the betta section, but didn't get any reply. Here I am hoping I can get more input.

I had my male in a spawning tank with my female and came home to my red male betta with nearly half of his fins frayed. I wasn't sure if it could be fin rot or an attack. But then I found a white stringy substance in his hospital tank. Do you have any idea what this might be?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

IF they were together, then she probably got to him. It happens during spawning and not uncommon for a female to inflict more damage than the male. Not sure what the stringy stuff is.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sometimes their poo can get white and stringy when they are stressed or their diet changes. Could that have been what it was?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Probably a mix of body slime & blood plasma.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

It could have easily been stress (white stringy stuff). Something I forgot to mention was that there are copper colored abrasions on his head. Are they possibly also from the female?


----------

